
Airborne transmission as the dominant route for the spread of Covid-19 - fspeech
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/06/10/2009637117
======
fspeech
"We have elucidated the transmission pathways of coronavirus disease 2019
(COVID-19) by analyzing the trend and mitigation measures in the three
epicenters. Our results show that the airborne transmission route is highly
virulent and dominant for the spread of COVID-19. The mitigation measures are
discernable from the trends of the pandemic. Our analysis reveals that the
difference with and without mandated face covering represents the determinant
in shaping the trends of the pandemic. This protective measure significantly
reduces the number of infections. Other mitigation measures, such as social
distancing implemented in the United States, are insufficient by themselves in
protecting the public. Our work also highlights the necessity that sound
science is essential in decision-making for the current and future public
health pandemics."

------
lbeltrame
I'm not too convinced, because yet again this is a correlation, not a direct
experimental measurement. In this pandemic, there are a lot of models and
approximation, and very few studies with hard experimental evidence.

What the paper says may be true, but I'd love to see more experimental data.

